# Remote Backups With Rsnapshot

## DancesWithWords

I'm trying to to a remote back up rsnapshot, but my configuration is failing because of this line:

backup  rsync -av -e ssh /localhost/ root@192.168.1.1:/root/backup/rsync-bbox/

Can someone let me know what my error is.  Thanks.

=====

DWW

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *DancesWithWords wrote:*   

> I'm trying to to a remote back up rsnapshot, but my configuration is failing because of this line:
> 
> backup  rsync -av -e ssh /localhost/ root@192.168.1.1:/root/backup/rsync-bbox/
> 
> Can someone let me know what my error is.  Thanks. 
> ...

 

Fix the above now have new error issues.

this is my config file:

http://pastebin.com/H4udrYuw

This is my excludes file:

- /boot

+ /etc

+ /home

- /opt

+ /root

- /usr

- /var

- /lib

- /lib64

- /sys

- /dev

- /sbin

- /media

- /mnt

- /proc

Here is my error msg/s:

bbox linux #  rsnapshot -VD daily

require Lchown

Lchown module loaded successfully

Setting locale to POSIX "C"

echo 14079 > /var/run/rsnapshot.pid 

mv /.snapshots/daily.3/ /.snapshots/daily.4/ 

mv /.snapshots/daily.2/ /.snapshots/daily.3/ 

mv /.snapshots/daily.1/ /.snapshots/daily.2/ 

native_cp_al("/.snapshots/daily.0", "/.snapshots/daily.1") 

mkdir("/.snapshots/daily.1", 0755) 

safe_chown(0, 0, "/.snapshots/daily.1") 

utime(1457195208, 1457195208, "/.snapshots/daily.1"); 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

rsnapshot encountered an error! The program was invoked with these options:

/usr/bin/rsnapshot -VD daily 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

ERROR: rsync_cleanup_after_native_cp_al() only works on directories

ERROR: Error! cp_al("/.snapshots/daily.0/", "/.snapshots/daily.1/")

/usr/bin/logger -i -p user.err -t rsnapshot /usr/bin/rsnapshot -VD daily: \

    ERROR: Error! cp_al("/.snapshots/daily.0/", "/.snapshots/daily.1/") 

rm -f /var/run/rsnapshot.pid 

=====

DWW

----------

## DancesWithWords

Making some progress, but still no working backup.

Current rsnapshot config.

http://pastebin.com/rALmCVLG

Current Errors:

 rsnapshot -VD alpha

require Lchown

Lchown module loaded successfully

Setting locale to POSIX "C"

echo 8811 > /var/run/rsnapshot.pid 

/bin/rm -rf /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.5/ 

mv /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.4/ \

    /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.5/ 

mv /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.3/ \

    /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.4/ 

mv /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.2/ \

    /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.3/ 

mv /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.1/ \

    /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.2/ 

/bin/cp -al /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.0 \

    /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.1 

/usr/bin/rsync -av --delete --numeric-ids --relative --delete-excluded \

    /etc/ /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.0/localhost/ 

sending incremental file list

/etc/

/etc/rsnapshot.conf

sent 66,785 bytes  received 190 bytes  133,950.00 bytes/sec

total size is 9,171,836  speedup is 136.94

rsync succeeded

/usr/bin/rsync -av --delete --numeric-ids --relative --delete-excluded \

    --rsh=/usr/bin/ssh -i root@localhost:/etc/ \

    /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.0/root@192.168.1.147:/root/backups/rsync-bbox 

Warning: Identity file -l not accessible: No such file or directory.

ssh: Could not resolve hostname root: Name or service not known

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [Receiver]

rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(226) [Receiver=3.1.2]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

rsnapshot encountered an error! The program was invoked with these options:

/usr/bin/rsnapshot -VD alpha 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

ERROR: /usr/bin/rsync returned 0.99609375 while processing root@localhost:/etc/

/usr/bin/logger -p user.err -t rsnapshot[8811] /usr/bin/rsnapshot -VD \

    alpha: ERROR: /usr/bin/rsync returned 0.99609375 while processing \

    root@localhost:/etc/ 

touch /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.0/ 

rm -f /var/run/rsnapshot.pid 

/usr/bin/logger -p user.err -t rsnapshot[8811] /usr/bin/rsnapshot -VD \

    alpha: ERROR: /usr/bin/rsnapshot -VD alpha: completed, but with some \

    errors 

I'll appreciate any help you can give...

=====

DWW

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *DancesWithWords wrote:*   

> Making some progress, but still no working backup.
> 
> Current rsnapshot config.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/rALmCVLG
> ...

 

Okay I've solve the above problem but now I've a new issue.

rsnapshot -VD alpha

require Lchown

Lchown module loaded successfully

Setting locale to POSIX "C"

echo 26274 > /var/run/rsnapshot.pid 

/bin/rm -rf /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.5/ 

mv /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.4/ \

    /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.5/ 

mv /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.3/ \

    /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.4/ 

mv /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.2/ \

    /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.3/ 

mv /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.1/ \

    /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.2/ 

/bin/cp -al /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.0 \

    /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.1 

/usr/bin/rsync -av --delete --numeric-ids --relative --delete-excluded \

    --include=/home/bruce2/ --rsh=/usr/bin/ssh -l root@192.168.1.129:/ \

    /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.0/root@192.168.1.147:/ 

ssh: Could not resolve hostname root: Name or service not known

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [Receiver]

rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(226) [Receiver=3.1.2]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

rsnapshot encountered an error! The program was invoked with these options:

/usr/bin/rsnapshot -VD alpha 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

ERROR: /usr/bin/rsync returned 0.99609375 while processing root@192.168.1.129:/

/usr/bin/logger -p user.err -t rsnapshot[26274] /usr/bin/rsnapshot -VD \

    alpha: ERROR: /usr/bin/rsync returned 0.99609375 while processing \

    root@192.168.1.129:/ 

touch /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.0/ 

rm -f /var/run/rsnapshot.pid 

/usr/bin/logger -p user.err -t rsnapshot[26274] /usr/bin/rsnapshot -VD \

    alpha: ERROR: /usr/bin/rsnapshot -VD alpha: completed, but with some \

    errors 

To me the problem I believe lies with this line:  /backups/rsync-bbox/.snapshots/alpha.0/root@192.168.1.147:/ 

Why rsnapshot is doing this I've no idea.  Of course I could be wrong and it is something else entirely. 

Still looking for some help.

=====

DWW

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *DancesWithWords wrote:*   

>  *DancesWithWords wrote:*   Making some progress, but still no working backup.
> 
> Current rsnapshot config.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/rALmCVLG
> ...

 

Bump.

----------

